

Military Procurement is Not a Jobs Program - bkohlmann
http://disruptivethinkers.blogspot.com/2012/02/military-procurement-should-not-be-jobs.html

======
bediger
The last sentence in the article makes a lot of sense.

The article also explains the ridiculous secrecy surrounding almost anything
"defense" related. The US citizens don't get value for their dollar. The B-1,
B-2 and JSF are only the latest examples of Giant Pork. If we knew about the
costs before hand and during, we'd freak out. We get ripped off by the defense
contractors.

